# Finnex Planted+ PAR Value?



## Spoonheb (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a finnex planted plus on my 45G bowfront, approx. 18" above the substrate. Would this be considered as high, medium or low lighting?

I'm a little confused because throughout my research I've come across different reports on the light's par values. Over at aquatic plant central the light had a par value of 68 perfectly centered and 22.5 6" off center. Conversely, over here hedge_fund measured the light with a max par value of 34 and a minimum of 19 (granted, no water was in the tank).

Both of these tests were done on similar tanks as far as I can tell and the results were quite a bit different. I'm just looking for some clarification on the matter because if this is low light I'll have to consider getting another or something else.

For the purposes of this thread let's just call medium light 35-50 micromols, obviously anything above that would be high light and below, low light.

Now I know this isn't exactly the right place to ask, but since it relates to the topic at hand, would a turtle (razorback musk) object to having too much light during its normal photo-period? I'm just wondering if having two bright lights and a basking spot would upset the turtle in any way.

sources:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/89697-par-data-mini-review-finnex-planted.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495121


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd also be interested in this.


----------



## Jeffreynmandy (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too, from what I can find most par readers can't detect red if I'm thinking correctly. That's why there's no official data from finnex.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

I found this. It might help.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=338114&highlight=


----------



## Spoonheb (Apr 4, 2014)

GoodOldDays said:


> I found this. It might help.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=338114&highlight=


From that (24" light giving 45 PAR value from 15" away) it seems that we can assume my 36" light, 18" from the substrate would give a similar PAR value, maybe a bit less.

That being said, the source threads references PAR values both directly under the light and off-center. Not to mention this was the light still in production. It sure would be nice to know for certain, but I'm going to go ahead and call this low-medium light and get something more.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Buy a PAR or flux meter and measure it for yourself.


----------

